# My muffin...



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

*My muffin Bijou!!*

Just an iPhone snap, not cropped just close up.










He says Hi!!
This was taken last night he was in Hubby's hands.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, how cute! i love his little face and love the coloring


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks he is such a darling, I love his coloring.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My God, he is sooo cute Kitty!!!! Does he have a cute little bark or a "manly" one? :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey bijou when you come to London bring me a friend but a girl!! Kisses for you an your mum xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol why so close bijou!  so cute ^_^


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hes so pretty! Too cute x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww! **gush** How SWEET is he?!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that face is soo adorable,more pics soon PLEASE


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is such a cutie! But I can only see his face. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I just love him. What a precious little face he has.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Omigoodness, what can I even say?!? 

He is without a doubt the most adorable, unique looking chi I have ever seen! You're so lucky, Kitty!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Bijou is so cute, just look at the expression on his face..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks for posting this, he is too adorable!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He has the most beautiful little face!!! We need more pics!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree! Let's see that baby! And AJ too.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love him!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a total cutie!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleHead said:


> My God, he is sooo cute Kitty!!!! Does he have a cute little bark or a "manly" one? :lol:


 Mostly cute, but he howls like a hound as well it's very funny.



TLI said:


> He is such a cutie! But I can only see his face. :lol:


That was the point, it's his cutest feature :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The whole him is cute!!  I think so, anyway.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Is his coat getting full? Or is it the more flat type? I see he is wearing his necklace.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

He is so cute & so very tiny! What a cutie.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If I could take on any more, I'd love a LC, just like him.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about his coat T, I thought it was pretty fluffy but then I saw Bryco.. :lol:
His fur is silky and does not seem to shed at all compared to AJ.
He has a lot of fur but it's not long and does not drape down like some long coats? I hope he stays as is, I think he is pretty perfect how he is now.

He looks identical to his dad so I think his fur may stay put.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

melting hes so cute


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww he is adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I'm not sure about his coat T, I thought it was pretty fluffy but then I saw Bryco.. :lol:
> His fur is silky and does not seem to shed at all compared to AJ.
> He has a lot of fur but it's not long and does not drape down like some long coats? I hope he stays as is, I think he is pretty perfect how he is now.
> 
> He looks identical to his dad so I think his fur may stay put.


I've always heard that too. That LC's shed less than SC's. He really is such an Angel, and so is his Dad!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a doll! Love the little charm collar too. So sweet, Kitty.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

T made that necklace! Its Aj's but he tries to chew the charms. lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooh what a tiny little doll! wanna kiss that little nosey!! :love1:


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

KittyD said:


> T made that necklace! Its Aj's but he tries to chew the charms. lol


Where did you get that charm necklace? i love it...


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He's precious!

How old is he?


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> I've always heard that too. That LC's shed less than SC's. He really is such an Angel, and so is his Dad!


I have both coats. Smooth and long both do shed. it also depend whats behind them. I have a longcoat who shed and have 2 smooth who dont shed...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

kimr said:


> He's precious!
> 
> How old is he?


9 months now.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> I have both coats. Smooth and long both do shed. it also depend whats behind them. I have a longcoat who shed and have 2 smooth who dont shed...


I always thought short coats shed year round, long coats shed their coats twice a year? My short coats shed FO SHO!!!! And my long hair hasn't lost his coat yet with me. I haven't heard of short coats not shedding though?


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

LovesMyPups said:


> I always thought short coats shed year round, long coats shed their coats twice a year? My short coats shed FO SHO!!!! And my long hair hasn't lost his coat yet with me. I haven't heard of short coats not shedding though?


Also when Long coats are puppies they go thur the uglies..where they look like they have NO coat...then they get their adult coat...

but it truly depend how they were bred and what u feed them...you can give them some pill to help with shedding...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

love that necklace !!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie wootie patotootie... sorry sweetness overload.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is just so dainty and darling! I am so in love with her....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> She is just so dainty and darling! I am so in love with her....


He's actually a boy :lol:

But it's ok, he is definitely pretty..


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

He's so handsome. I love the face.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

He is just soo precious. Would love to see more pics of the both of them

Lori


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwww so cute!!! Melting here 
Would love to see more pictures of him, please


----------

